# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Desembalses >  Desembalses en el Ter y el Muga para evitar riesgos

## sergi1907

Jue, 17/11/2011

La Vanguardia
Las precipitaciones que han caído los últimos días en las cabeceras de los ríos han obligado a la Agència Catalana de l'Aigua a intensificar el ritmo de desagüe en los embalses del Ter y del Muga, para evitar que estos se colmataran, atemperar las avenidas y preinundaciones posibles venir aguas abajo. A la par, los embalses que abastecen la región de Barcelona y Girona han podido incrementar su volumen de reservas hasta alcanzar el 87% de su capacidad máxima. De esta manera, el área de Barcelona logra así recursos suficientes para garantizar su suministro más de un año. 

 Los embalses del Ter y del Muga han sido utilizado estos días no sólo para ganar reservas, sino para laminar las crecidas de los ríos. En Sau y Susqueda se han ido liberando caudales para dejar espacio y amortiguar las riadas. Además, ha sido un desagüe cada vez más intenso, para dar respuesta al volumen de agua en aumento que llegaba en cabecera. En el Pasteral, desde donde se deja fluir el agua almacenada en los embalses de Sau y Susqueda, el volumen del caudal liberado ha sido casi ocho veces el caudal de desagüe habitual en estas fechas (concretamente, ha pasado en /s). /s a 60 m dos días de 8 m Lo que se ha hecho en este sistema de embalses es dejar espacio libre en Sau, aguas arriba del Ter, para que de esta manera el embalse pueda absorber las avenidas sucesivas que se podían producir. El desagüe se ha ido haciendo de forma escalonada y gradual, y con horas de antelación, para no tener que soltar el caudal de manera repentina, según fuente de la Agència de l'Aigua. De la misma manera, se tuvo que actuar en el embalse de Boadella en el río Muga. Los técnicos de la Agència de l'Aigua preveían que las precipitaciones fueras más leves en las últimas horas. 

 El embalse que presenta mayor volumen es el de Susqueda, que estaba al 96,5% de su capacidad máxima, mientras que en la cuenca del Llobregat se situaban entre el 84% (La Baells) y el 90% (Sant Ponç). 

 Ahora el grueso de los recursos que consume la región de Barcelona procede de los embalses de los ríos, mientras que la desalinizadora de El Prat funciona sólo al 10%. A la vez, la Agència de l'Aigua (para reducir costes energéticos) mantiene fuera de servicio la desalinizadora de Blanes, que presta servicio en el Alt Maresme, en donde el suministro procede desde hace hace tres semanas de pozos. Eduard Carcolé, director general de la Agència de l'Aigua, manifestó que la intención es que la desalinizadora se vuelva a conectar en Semana Santa del año próximo, para evitar una sobreexplotación del acuífero, y porque, además, es cuando más se necesita. Además, ya se ha construido la ampliación de la desalinizadora de Blanes (otros ), aunque tampoco está en 10 hm servicio. La idea es que sólo suministrará caudales al área de Barcelona en caso de sequía. 

 El episodio de lluvias, que se inició el domingo en el litoral y el prelitoral de Catalunya, se generalizó el martes en todo el país. En tres días cayeron 199 litros por m en Puig Sesolles (Vallès Oriental), 171 en Viladrau (Osona) y 149 en Mas de Barberans (Montsià). La previsión indica que hoy habrá probables precipitaciones débiles, preferentemente en zonas interiores de la mitad norte, donde podrían ser ocasionalmente moderadas a primeras horas. Las lluvias irían disminuyendo su intensidad y serán más dispersas según avance la jornada.

http://hispagua.cedex.es/documentacion/noticia/99518

----------

